

Robotic Surgery Brings Higher Costs, More Complications, Study Shows - jcabala
http://m.wsj.com/articles/robotic-surgery-brings-higher-costs-more-complications-study-shows-1412715786

======
YuriNiyazov
Can HN ban articles behind paywalls?

------
adventured
It's like saying that online retailers lacked sophistication and selection in
1995. Ya think?

Robotics is in the first inning still. We're never going back, robotics will
get drastically more useful / powerful / cheaper per unit of value produced /
etc. over the coming decades. What matters, is what the progress looks like,
where we'll be in 5, 10, 20 years, and measuring expectations against the
reality of dealing with technology that is very early stage relative to where
it will be in the not-so-distant future.

Next headline: "virtual reality still a work in progress" or "drones not as
combat ready as fighter pilots in F16s"

